# AMD Kabini APU based Laptop in Flipkart



## kg11sgbg (Aug 2, 2013)

For non gamers/casual gamers(very casuaaallll),Laptop by AMD Kabini APU (*AMD A4-5000M*) from HP at last on Flipkart at a price of Rs.32,502/-

Already displayed for Free Home Delivery : SOURCE---->HP 15-E002au Pavilion 15 15-E002AU Laptop - HP: Flipkart.com


But when will Kaveri arrive???


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 2, 2013)

theres a rumour that kaveri has  been delayed to feb 2014 so expect arrival of kaveri in india one or two months after that.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 2, 2013)

Only thing that'll break the deal here for AMD will be the pricing.They are a hope for the low-end notebook market.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 4, 2013)

At least the specs. are quite impressive for this lean machine(performance in terms of APU).

It cannot be called a crapware or trashware,where you are getting *8GB system RAM,1TB HDD and DVD-writer* at that price point.

Even Windows 8 OS is included...

Friends,please explain this at : *www.notebookcheck.net/Short-Review-AMD-A4-5000-APU-Kabini.93173.0.html

View attachment 11621  shows CPU cores as 1,while it is a quad core APU?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 6, 2013)

Friends come on,ideas and discussions invited....


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 12, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> At least the specs. are quite impressive for this lean machine(performance in terms of APU).
> 
> It cannot be called a crapware or trashware,where you are getting *8GB system RAM,1TB HDD and DVD-writer* at that price point.
> 
> ...


Cpu core is shown as 4.


----------

